# help bricked



## vladimirtm (Sep 20, 2011)

i have a razr maxx and i format cache,date and sistem now in stuck in moto logo i try a factory reset on stock recovery but still the same please help


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

vladimirtm said:


> i have a razr maxx and i format cache,date and sistem now in stuck in moto logo i try a factory reset on stock recovery but still the same please help


If you truly feel you are bricked... My suggestions are to save battery and get to a computer and fast boot mode then RSDlite back..do you have the utility? I believe you can fast boot in one click with it...its been a while for me since I've used it...
Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

Wait a minute.. when you formatted system do you flash a zip?

Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vladimirtm (Sep 20, 2011)

droid2drummer said:


> Disregard double
> Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk 2


 no i dont flash nothing i was trying to get ridoff super user please help,i have the utility tool


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Lmao, you removed your system.
Thus...it won't boot.

Flash a rom.


----------



## vladimirtm (Sep 20, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Lmao, you removed your system.
> Thus...it won't boot.
> 
> Flash a rom.


 im not rooted


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

You wasn't rooted but you have super user?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Orange 645 (Feb 23, 2012)

I think he means he's not rooted now, which without a system to boot he's technically correct.

OP use the utility or RSD Lite to flash back to a stock ROM. Hopefully you weren't on 6.14.84 or .85. If you were I know you can't flash back to anything else and the fasrboot files for those versions aren't available. Not sure if Matt's utility can help you.


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Hold power button and volume down button for 20 -25 seconds. It will reboot. Had the same problem.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Someone else had a same problem.... Thats how they were able to boot up

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Mr. Orange 645 (Feb 23, 2012)

RiggsDaRuler said:


> Hold power button and volume down button for 20 -25 seconds. It will reboot. Had the same problem.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


If the OP actually formatted the System partition, then he can hold down the power button and volume down for 20-25 MINUTES and it won't boot. It's like erasing Windows on your PC and wondering why your computer won't boot into Windows. Unless he uses RSD Lite or Matt's utility to replace the system files, there's nothing to boot.


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Ohhh..... i see...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Mr. Orange 645 said:


> If the OP actually formatted the System partition, then he can hold down the power button and volume down for 20-25 MINUTES and it won't boot. It's like erasing Windows on your PC and wondering why your computer won't boot into Windows. Unless he uses RSD Lite or Matt's utility to replace the system files, there's nothing to boot.


But he should be able to get in to his bootloader section. You can't erase that with wiping the system files.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

Mr. Orange 645 said:


> If the OP actually formatted the System partition, then he can hold down the power button and volume down for 20-25 MINUTES and it won't boot. It's like erasing Windows on your PC and wondering why your computer won't boot into Windows. Unless he uses RSD Lite or Matt's utility to replace the system files, there's nothing to boot.


+1

Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vladimirtm (Sep 20, 2011)

i solve this, the problem was that my pc its not 2.0 usb and i cant get to work the utility tool, i guess and when to my laptop and try and the firs time it works,so im glad i fixed because i pay $300 for this phone with out of contract from a manager in a verizon store,so thanks everybody for your help


----------

